# Torn ACL + Meniscus, can I still ride?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

ZachIsMyName said:


> How's goin guys,
> I've been riding close to 5 years in eastern PA and have never had a major injury. This past sunday I was riding at my local mountain and hitting some great rails when I decided to end my night on some jumps. I ended up hitting a step-up jump with not nearly enough speed to clear it and I came down hard on my left leg, resulting in me tearing my ACL as well as my Meniscus in 2 places. That being said, I'm still going through the process of doctors and what-not, and I just wanted to know if anybody else had gone through the same thing and if it has affected their riding much after the recovery process. I'm still trying to progress as a rider and I want to know ahead of time if I am going to have to limit myself, or can I continue shredding the way I always have...just a little smarter next time. haha
> 
> Thanks,
> Zach


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/3051-snowboard-torn-meniscus.html

As for the rehab... don't ever take a knee injury light.... you can't buy a new one... well you can but it won't ever be the same.... Do everything the doc says assuming you have a good ones and hitup the band exercises at the local gym before getting on that board... Think of it as snapping a 2x4 and then gluing it back together... If you don't give it enough time you will just blow it out again...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I absolutly agree, NEVER ride with a damaged knee. both my knees are mess up and might left has just went out again, i never got them taken care of, it is the worst pain and misery you can do to yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I tore my ACL,MCL and had my meniscus removed 8 months ago from a football injury and I snowboarded for the first time today. I felt no pain, but be prepared for the worst 2 months of your life if you have surgery. I personally don't know how you could snowboard without an ACL, considering any piviting will result in slippage of the knee and possible injury of your other ligaments/body parts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

rite_of_passage said:


> I absolutly agree, NEVER ride with a damaged knee. both my knees are mess up and might left has just went out again, i never got them taken care of, it is the worst pain and misery you can do to yourself


Yea bro I can imagine, I am not gonna skip out on any of my rehab or touch a snowboard until I reach a full recovery, but what I meant was I wanted to know if even AFTER a full recovery, will my knee ever be the same again, or will it just be like the 2x4 example even with rehab?

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Once you have the surgery, stretch your leg as much as possible. I'm lucky and was born limber(I can place most of my forearms on the ground when doing a straight leg stretch standing). If you don't stretch and get the strength up in the injured leg, it'll be like your good leg is a v8 engine and your bad leg is a v4. Good enough for the easy stuff, but once you go in high gear, you can feel the difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Penguin lancer said:


> Once you have the surgery, stretch your leg as much as possible. I'm lucky and was born limber(I can place most of my forearms on the ground when doing a straight leg stretch standing). If you don't stretch and get the strength up in the injured leg, it'll be like your good leg is a v8 engine and your bad leg is a v4. Good enough for the easy stuff, but once you go in high gear, you can feel the difference.


Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to hear. Same with me, I am just as flexible so I at least have that going for me. But I appreciate the help and I'll make sure to stretch it and go above and beyond what they need me to do. I have an active life and snowboarding is my passion, and I can't let a stupid fall take that away from me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Last year I merely had a class 1 (weakest type) of strain in my MCL. I had the least amount of injury that a knee can take and I still have problems with it every now and then. Damaged ligaments are not fun. Good luck with getting that shit fixed and back out


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

ZachIsMyName said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to hear. Same with me, I am just as flexible so I at least have that going for me. But I appreciate the help and I'll make sure to stretch it and go above and beyond what they need me to do. I have an active life and snowboarding is my passion, and I can't let a stupid fall take that away from me.


Sounds like you got your head in the right place... you should be fine... 

Mike


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Technically it takes about 2 years for a damaged ACL to return to full strength. You can probably begin active sports on it again safely at about a year. Anything before that and you're taking chances. Some people will argue it takes less time, but just because it feels ok doesn't mean it is ok. As everyone else said, do what the doctor or physical therapist tells you.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i have the same exact injury, but each is only torn in one place. doctor said im good to snowboard with a brace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Technically it takes about 2 years for a damaged ACL to return to full strength. You can probably begin active sports on it again safely at about a year. Anything before that and you're taking chances. Some people will argue it takes less time, but just because it feels ok doesn't mean it is ok. As everyone else said, do what the doctor or physical therapist tells you.


It depends on whether or not one uses a cadaver as the source material or not. If the replacement "ACL" is from ones own body, the rate of re-vasculization is much higher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

*With time, you should be fine*

I learned to snowboard about a year and a half after ACL reconstruction (At age 48).
The ACL itself will be healed 12 weeks after surgery but you must restrengthen all the muscles around it for the knee to hold together and be able to protect itself. Do what you can safely do to strengthen the muscles before the surgery and do everything you can afterwords. I used a bike trainer in the house and started 2 days after surgery. 20 min a day at first and working up. Don't skip the physical therapy exercises and stretch the knee as much as you can early. I passed a strength test at 4 1/2 months and was given the ok to do activities but the knee was not the same for about 2 years. I can't tell the difference anymore and I do lots of outdoor sports.


----------

